# LR/Mogrify Problems



## Munene (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi,

OK, so with little fanfare and great frustration, I uninstalled Image Magik and deleted the Mogrify folder (I was having issues which I explained in a thread posted last week).  I then downloaded the latest versions of both (IM 6.7.8.1 Q16 and Mogrify 4.7).  I had Mogrify V 3.97 before (and it is not so easy to find the newer version download, why?  I found it by chance).

Now, under LR (3.6) Plugin manager, it shows Mogrify, my serial number (I contributed), etc.  There is a green light and it says it is installed and running.

When I export and try to use it with my old presets (or any), it says "Can't use  Plug-in 'LR/Mogrify' Then: "This plug-in is not installed or functioning properly."  I cannot even see it under the "Export to" box, except if I open LR and the last export was on one that uses Mogrify.

I have XP SP3, LR 3.6

???????  HELP!  (please)

Munene


----------



## James_N (Jul 4, 2012)

I think you need to finalize the configuration of Mogrify before it will work for you.

1.  Select any photo in LR3 and click on the Export command to take you to the Export dialog box.

2.  You will see your list of Post-Process Actions in the lower-left corner of the Export dialog box.  LR/Mogrify 2 should be at the top of the list.

3.  Expand LR/Mogrify 2 by clicking on the arrow head to the left of the line that says "LR/Mogrify 2"

4.  You will now see an option titled Mogrify Configuration.  Double-click on it and a check mark / tick will appear to the right of the line (This is important).

5.  Once you see the check mark on the Mogrify Configuration line, scroll down in the main portion of the Export Dialog box to the section named "Mogrify Configuration."

6.  There's a line that says "Path to Mogrify application." Click on the Choose button and navigate to the location where you installed ImageMagick (Mogrify is a sub-routine within ImageMagick).

*Once you've entered the path to the Mogrify application correctly, it should work.  The key is to select the option you want to configure first in the left-side window (once an option is selected you will see a check mark), then complete the configuration in the main window.*





Munene said:


> Hi,
> 
> OK, so with little fanfare and great frustration, I uninstalled Image Magik and deleted the Mogrify folder (I was having issues which I explained in a thread posted last week).  I then downloaded the latest versions of both (IM 6.7.8.1 Q16 and Mogrify 4.7).  I had Mogrify V 3.97 before (and it is not so easy to find the newer version download, why?  I found it by chance).
> 
> ...


----------



## Munene (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks,

I did all, it even shows me where to locate the Magic - Mogrify file (in the magick folder), I sent the path its way, but I still do not get the export to acknowledge it in the export box, and when I do, it says not functioning (or whatever I wrote above) in the mainbox.  So, still puzzled.

Could it have anything to do with the Microsoft C++?  I had before 2 versions of 2008 and one of 2010.  I downloaded a new 2010 X86 and installed it.  Should I uninstall this and install the 2008?  (I have XP SP3 32bit).

M


----------

